# RBPs vs. Albino Oscar (New Video)



## ITsPennywise

Here's my new video...My 3 RBPs Vs. Albino Oscar.

Before anyone busts on me...Sorry about the crappy camera angle...That will be fixed for future recordings...Its not the best video...But enjoy anyways:

Link:
http://media.putfile.com/RBPsVsAlbinoOscar

Thanks!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I've had more fun on the jon









Not bad though, looked like a magical hit when the first one struck. Lol that dude went down like an altar boy. What did he bite off right then? I've fed my p's big fish before but they put up a fight instead of dropping like that.


----------



## sprtslvr785

sorry but that was gay....


----------



## lemmywinks

Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it


----------



## mr_rob_boto

yeah man, that oscar dropped like a sack of sh*t, what did that first p take off? What size tank is that, 55? Tank looks cool.


----------



## benJii

lemmywinks said:


> Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157472[/snapback]​


yep, its so stupid, people like that shouldnt be aloud to own fish


----------



## King Oscar

wow thats just stupid man


----------



## ITsPennywise

mr_rob_boto said:


> yeah man, that oscar dropped like a sack of sh*t, what did that first p take off? What size tank is that, 55? Tank looks cool.
> [snapback]1157480[/snapback]​


I'm not entirely sure what he took off...But the Oscar had a hole the size of a quarter in em...Right around where its heart would be. I'm thinking he ripped out its heart...Or something close to it...Because I have never seen a fish that big drop like that.


----------



## benJii

King Oscar said:


> wow thats just stupid man
> [snapback]1157490[/snapback]​


for once king o, i think me and you are on the same boat here


----------



## redbelly93

Shut your cakehole whiners. It was a fish eating fish. Do you girls cry when your fishing and the fish swallows the hook and isnt going to make it. This guy put forth some effort and produced a show and Ill give it 8.5 out if ten .


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Not trying to offend anyone but,.............well,............it seems kinda odd that AFTER seeing the title of this thread (which you already have a pre-conceived notion you're gonna hate it) you click and watch anyways? Just curious why you would do that? I saw it and thought hmmmmm why not. I didn't already KNOW I was gonna hate it then viewed it. I was curious. I think the rest of you were curious as well even though you say you hate it or that it's stupid. I'm not siding on it's dumb or cool I just don't undertstand people who KNOW it's gonna piss them off, they view it, and YEP it pisses you off or makes you feel mad whatever.... and then you actually stop to post it's stupid or dumb. Why? I made a joke clearly in my statement and I personally thought they're could of been more action IMO put it's just an opinion. Again not trying to offend but I wonder why others try to get offended to offend others is all.


----------



## lemmywinks

I didnt even watch the movie. I know what is in there and I dont support it one bit. Im gonna use the same example Ive used in other threads..... Do you think that someone would get pissed off if I fed 3 or 4 little piraya to my Male Dovii and made a video about it and said how cool it was to feed live food to him? If you dont, then you are either full of sh*t or blind.

And this is a fish board, so I will stait my opinions as much as I want


----------



## redbelly93

lemmywinks said:


> I didnt even watch the movie. I know what is in there and I dont support it one bit. Im gonna use the same example Ive used in other threads..... Do you think that someone would get pissed off if I fed 3 or 4 little piraya to my Male Dovii and made a video about it and said how cool it was to feed live food to him? If you dont, then you are either full of sh*t or blind.
> 
> And this is a fish board, so I will stait my opinions as much as I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157530[/snapback]​


----------



## lemmywinks

Nice comeback, prick. So are you saying you wouldnt get pissed if I did that? If you are, you're lying your ass off.


----------



## benJii

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Not trying to offend anyone but,.............well,............it seems kinda odd that AFTER seeing the title of this thread (which you already have a pre-conceived notion you're gonna hate it) you click and watch anyways? Just curious why you would do that? I saw it and thought hmmmmm why not. I didn't already KNOW I was gonna hate it then viewed it. I was curious.
> [snapback]1157519[/snapback]​


i came in here even though i knew id hate it because i think fuckers like this shouldnt have fish, and i came to state my opinion

somebody else could have gotton that oscar and given it a great home

im wit yall there Lemmy, you should get some juvi reds and do that


----------



## ITsPennywise

redbelly93 said:


> Shut your cakehole whiners. It was a fish eating fish. Do you girls cry when your fishing and the fish swallows the hook and isnt going to make it. This guy put forth some effort and produced a show and Ill give it 8.5 out if ten .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157515[/snapback]​


Thanks for the review man...Be sure to check out my other video in my signature...My p's were a lot more furious that time around...I think they were a tad intimidated by the sheer size of this oscar...As it was the 1st time I have ever fed them one.

More videos to come though...You can bet on it.


----------



## baddfish

If you look closely enough, you'll see that there was already an OPEN wound right where the p's FIRST bit into it. Thats why the fish seemed a bit sluggish! dont really care about that vid too much.









i just saw the one with the rat though. them reds are acting like caribe aren't they?


----------



## redbelly93

Take it easy. Would you have felt more comfortable with goldfish, minnows, and if so why. I am not saying to go out a nd feed your ps every oscar, but get real. Whats next no pledge of allegiance in schools, hey







wait a minute........


----------



## lemmywinks

redbelly93 said:


> Take it easy. Would you have felt more comfortable with goldfish, minnows, and if so why. I am not saying to go out a nd feed your ps every oscar, but get real. Whats next no pledge of allegiance in schools, hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute........
> [snapback]1157553[/snapback]​


What the guy feeds his fish isnt really any of my concern. I could care less if he fed his fish oscars and didnt say a fuckin' word about it. But it's people who brag about this sh*t and post videos about it that piss me off. That's all


----------



## ITsPennywise

baddfish said:


> If you look closely enough, you'll see that there was already an OPEN wound right where the p's FIRST bit into it. Thats why the fish seemed a bit sluggish! dont really care about that vid too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157551[/snapback]​


Yeah, I'm glad you noticed that...Let me tell you...There was a long period of nips and chases...He was nipped on his side there and on his mouth...not to mention his flowing fins...Honestly...It almost took almost 20 minutes before that one P(Scar) gave the death blow.

But of course...you never see these behind the scenes things. No one wants to watch a 15 minute video.


----------



## redbelly93

lemmywinks said:


> redbelly93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy. Would you have felt more comfortable with goldfish, minnows, and if so why. I am not saying to go out a nd feed your ps every oscar, but get real. Whats next no pledge of allegiance in schools, hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute........
> [snapback]1157553[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What the guy feeds his fish isnt really any of my concern. I could care less if he fed his fish oscars and didnt say a fuckin' word about it. But it's people who brag about this sh*t and post videos about it that piss me off. That's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157557[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What type of video would you prefer?


----------



## lemmywinks

Large rhom eating a bunch of pirayas please


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Great video ((( J2 ))) -- that tank looks bigger than a 40L


----------



## ITsPennywise

Elongatus cockus said:


> Great video ((( J2 ))) -- that tank looks bigger than a 40L
> [snapback]1157577[/snapback]​


Thanks man.









That's the beauty of my tank...Its a 40 Gal. Long...So it has the same footprint of a 55 gal...without the added height that piranhas don't really need as much as length.


----------



## redbelly93

lemmywinks said:


> Large rhom eating a bunch of pirayas please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157568[/snapback]​


Thant would play out nicely







I love the drama. VIdeos are what they should be. Entertainment!! Pipe down ladies Michael Jackson has yet to dangle his kid in a p tank, Or has he?














Then again he did have a strang ebirthmark on his .... hey waita minute!!


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Tibs said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157472[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> yep, its so stupid, people like that shouldnt be aloud to own fish
> [snapback]1157481[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

People like you shouldn't be ALLOWED to post.:laugh: Learn how to spell tibs

Anyway, you lemmy and kingO need to relax and stop trying to act like heroes all the time... it's getting old... let the man share his videos in peace


----------



## "qickshot"

that was weired he dropped. and why does everyone have to gang up. he posted a video to show other people who like to see it. he clearly said what it was in the title so chill out


----------



## Ex0dus

Waste of a beautiful oscar. I still say your better off saving the money your blowing on this useless sh*t and gettin your babies a bigger tank. Then again this is my opinion on the matter, were all entiled to one.


----------



## Phtstrat

Comment retracted, no point in adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## lightning2004

for your next movie,throw in a fahaka puffer


----------



## MLK

Elongatus cockus said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157472[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> yep, its so stupid, people like that shouldnt be aloud to own fish
> [snapback]1157481[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you shouldn't be ALLOWED to post.:laugh: Learn how to spell tibs
> 
> Anyway, you lemmy and kingO need to relax and stop trying to act like heroes all the time... it's getting old... let the man share his videos in peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157589[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree, you pussies are a bore...people dont feed oscars to their p's often, which is why its somewhat entertaining. Keep pumpin out the vids J2


----------



## Slim

Some people act like they paid for that fish with their own damn money. If I recall J2 paid for it, its his house, his tank, and his fish, not to mention his video camera. You seen the title, so if you know your not gonna like it that dont even get into the thread. How does that sound? Dont put your 2 cents in. Noone wants to hear negativity. He didnt make the vid for negativity. 
J2 nice vid man loved it. And good sh*t this time around on not responding and arguing with assholes who have nothing better to do than try and start arguments.

Oh my god my cat ate that mouse. Im just a horrible person for owning such an animal. Someone should not let me own cats please. Call animal rights. Someone.

This site does not need babysitters, well it shouldnt but it does. If you didnt like the vid just say, Hey j2 I didnt like the vid for misc. reasons thats all. Otherwise dont comment if your just gonna bring negativity in a thread. If you wanna argue and start fights get on AIM or something and do it over that to each other but this site is a positive site, so stop with the negativity.


----------



## Ralf

[/QUOTE]Here's my new video...My 3 RBPs Vs. Albino Oscar.

Before anyone busts on me...Sorry about the crappy camera angle...That will be fixed for future recordings...Its not the best video...But enjoy anyways


> LOSER


----------



## Whall Banner

The man has posted a video for us to see and like some of the other guys have said - you can tell buy by the title whats going to happen and if you don't like it, don't watch it and don't start ripping into the man about it.


----------



## Whall Banner

I'd would like to say though, I wouldn't have the heart to stick an Oscar like that in there.


----------



## faebo_tarzan

The video sucked. Couldnt you at least get a smaller fish so they eat the WHOLE fish?! They didnt even finish him off! Get 10 more piranhas and a bigger tank, then put a bigger fish in there!


----------



## MRNIMO.

HEY SICKO
WHY DON'T YOU COME AND GET IN THE DOJO WITH THREE OF MY STUDENTS.


----------



## ITsPennywise

sprtslvr785 said:


> sorry but that was gay....
> [snapback]1157440[/snapback]​





lemmywinks said:


> Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157472[/snapback]​





Tibs said:


> yep, its so stupid, people like that shouldnt be aloud to own fish
> [snapback]1157481[/snapback]​





King Oscar said:


> wow thats just stupid man
> [snapback]1157490[/snapback]​





Ralf said:


> LOSER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157771[/snapback]​





faebo_tarzan said:


> The video sucked. Couldnt you at least get a smaller fish so they eat the WHOLE fish?! They didnt even finish him off! Get 10 more piranhas and a bigger tank, then put a bigger fish in there!
> [snapback]1157835[/snapback]​





MRNIMO. said:


> HEY SICKO
> WHY DON'T YOU COME AND GET IN THE DOJO WITH THREE OF MY STUDENTS.
> [snapback]1157856[/snapback]​


Thank you all for your compliments...I'm glad you enjoyed the video...Be sure to check out my others...Coming soon to a Piranha Fury Forum near you.


----------



## MRNIMO.

HEY SICKO
WHY DON'T YOU COME TO MY DOJO AND TRY AND MIX UP WITH THREE OF MY STUDENTS.


----------



## "qickshot"

^p*ssy


----------



## Whall Banner

"qickshot said:


> ^p*ssy
> [snapback]1157896[/snapback]​


----------



## Slim

MRNIMO. said:


> HEY SICKO
> WHY DON'T YOU COME TO MY DOJO AND TRY AND MIX UP WITH THREE OF MY STUDENTS.
> [snapback]1157859[/snapback]​


Dude your name is Mr. Nimo and your calling him a sicko.


----------



## killerbee

it clearly stated in the title if u don't agree with it, then don't click on it. J2, i also agree next time get a fish they could at least finish. It would make your video that much better.









btw: i forsee this going into multiple pages worth of debating like redragon's when he fed an oscar to his p's.


----------



## ITsPennywise

killerbee said:


> it clearly stated in the title if u don't agree with it, then don't click on it. J2, i also agree next time get a fish they could at least finish. It would make your video that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: i forsee this going into multiple pages worth of debating like redragon's when he fed an oscar to his p's.
> [snapback]1158006[/snapback]​


Yeah...lets just say I learned my lesson in trying to feed my p's a fish bigger then them...The only way that would work was if I starved them for 2 weeks...And I'm not really ready to run that risk.

Thanks for the advice though man.


----------



## killerbee

> Yeah...lets just say I learned my lesson in trying to feed my p's a fish bigger then them...The only way that would work was if I starved them for 2 weeks...And I'm not really ready to run that risk.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though man.


 No problem. and i completely agree with what u have said here above....its not worth the risk. keep making those vids


----------



## furious piranha

lemmywinks said:


> Nice comeback, prick. So are you saying you wouldnt get pissed if I did that? If you are, you're lying your ass off.
> [snapback]1157541[/snapback]​


i think it wuld be appropriate if u posted it in the cichlid section....the cichlid people would like it


----------



## faebo_tarzan

BTW I didnt mean to get a smaller fish because of my own pleasure wathing it, it would just be more humane in my opinion. Instead of letting the fish lying there at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

MRNIMO. said:


> HEY SICKO
> WHY DON'T YOU COME TO MY DOJO AND TRY AND MIX UP WITH THREE OF MY STUDENTS.
> [snapback]1157859[/snapback]​


Awwwww no, a chatroom tough guy! My dojo LOL and you can't do it yourself? you need 3? I guess we can really see who the poon in the room is here lol.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Where's lemmiwinks complaining???? Don't tell me he stopped! or did he finally get all the sand outta his vagina?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

*People, cool it with the flaming. I don't agree with this either therefore I'm not going to look or comment beyond this. I suggest you all do the same.*


----------



## dutchfrompredator

ah suggestions. i'm going to join the ranks of those who have no problem with feeding living things to piranhas per se, but i do feel it's way more appropriate to feed them something that's going to die and be consumed in a timely fashion to mitigate waste and cruelty. honestly, the hostility in threads like this kills me. you know what they say about opinions........and it's all true.








and the dojo comment.........you're south african. your dojo is actually the safest place to be in your country these days sweetheart. i know people who have been carjacked with ak47's on the street in capetown so take some of that energy outside and clean up your crime and disease and violence ridden streets instead of mad-dogging a guy thousands of miles away. it will be infinitely more satisfying i promise.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

dutchfrompredator said:


> ah suggestions. i'm going to join the ranks of those who have no problem with feeding living things to piranhas per se, but i do feel it's way more appropriate to feed them something that's going to die and be consumed in a timely fashion to mitigate waste and cruelty. honestly, the hostility in threads like this kills me. you know what they say about opinions........and it's all true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the dojo comment.........you're south african. your dojo is actually the safest place to be in your country these days sweetheart. i know people who have been carjacked with ak47's on the street in capetown so take some of that energy outside and clean up your crime and disease and violence ridden streets instead of mad-dogging a guy thousands of miles away. it will be infinitely more satisfying i promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158486[/snapback]​


Well said well said!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i dont really care for the unnessccary use of oscar that way

but what ever,

did you make this just to stirrup the pot


----------



## ITsPennywise

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont really care for the unnessccary use of oscar that way
> 
> but what ever,
> 
> *did you make this just to stirrup the pot *:laugh:
> [snapback]1158517[/snapback]​


Not at all...I made it for those people that like watching feeding videos...I apologize to any of those that found it offensive...But honestly...Like everyone has been saying...You knew what you were in for before you even opened the topic...I cleary stated what it was...If things like this bother people...Why even bother opening the topic and wasting your time to post and bash me for what I did?

Its like those people that bash Jerry Springer...Not that I condone the show...But its very simple...YOU DON'T HAVE TO WATCH IT...Thats why there's remote controls...Some people like to complain just to complain.

I'm glad they are at least interested enough to watch it and post an opinion...Its the personal attacks that get old fast.


----------



## Slim

Serrapygo said:


> *People, cool it with the flaming. I don't agree with this either therefore I'm not going to look or comment beyond this. I suggest you all do the same.*
> [snapback]1158271[/snapback]​


This is how it should be done right here. If you dont agree with it than dont watch and dont speak just keep your nose out of business that dont involve you if ya know what I mean.
Well said serra.


----------



## "qickshot"

Slim said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People, cool it with the flaming. I don't agree with this either therefore I'm not going to look or comment beyond this. I suggest you all do the same.*
> [snapback]1158271[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it should be done right here. If you dont agree with it than dont watch and dont speak just keep your nose out of business that dont involve you if ya know what I mean.
> Well said serra.
> [snapback]1158596[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

that is so true serrapygo is a man and j2 i hope you make many many more videos


----------



## lemmywinks

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Where's lemmiwinks complaining???? Don't tell me he stopped! or did he finally get all the sand outta his vagina?
> [snapback]1158251[/snapback]​


Honestly dude, if sticking up for what I beleive in makes me a p*ssy, then go ahead and call me anything you want. Go ahead and act like a big bad internet badass and talk all the sh*t you want, I support you in your childish ways










And it's people like you that makes me dislike this site. The people who go "Ya, I just fed some big defensless fish to my piranhas and it was fuckin awesome". Ya dude, you keep on thinking that. Isn't it about time you grew up and got a set of morals? I'm done with this thread. You can continue to act like a child if you want, I dont care.

Have a nice night


----------



## Azeral

I liked the video. I wish they would've owned him like the mouse though (it seemed incomplete and a waste because they didn't eat him). You should make the mouse video music your staple, my personal fav hehehe.

J2- For your next vid :laugh: Feed a clown fish and a trigger fish. J2's P's vs Nemo and Dory







They will live long enough for the vid. Add salt for 3 days to get the water brackish to ensure it. Read the salt thread. It won't hurt your p's. That video (if made) will flow across the net like wild fire.


----------



## killerbee

Azeral said:


> J2- For your next vid :laugh: Feed a clown fish and a trigger fish. J2's P's vs Nemo and Dory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158691[/snapback]​


dude your crazy


----------



## "qickshot"

they would last long enough without the salt but i wouldnt do that wast of money for somthin that would look like a comit getin ate clown fish would be not even as cool comit cause the comit is bigger


----------



## Azeral

killerbee said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> J2- For your next vid :laugh: Feed a clown fish and a trigger fish. J2's P's vs Nemo and Dory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158691[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> dude your crazy :laugh:
> [snapback]1158704[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I don't feed live fish at all in my tanks







. But I don't mind watching a vid of it. I'm honest about it.


----------



## killerbee

/\ I know i wasn't bashing you partner.







I would also like to see this video. The only thing is its going to hit that wallet, HARD v.s. other options for the victim







And that is why i said that you are crazy.


----------



## B. Rodgers

try some nasty stuff, like a small cat or a peekaneese! After all this web site's name is Piranha "Fury" and not Piranha "Fairy" weee!


----------



## ITsPennywise

Azeral said:


> J2- For your next vid :laugh: Feed a clown fish and a trigger fish. J2's P's vs Nemo and Dory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will live long enough for the vid. Add salt for 3 days to get the water brackish to ensure it. Read the salt thread. It won't hurt your p's. That video (if made) will flow across the net like wild fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158691[/snapback]​


This is a great idea man...I am definitely considering doing this one...Its just a matter of time.











"qickshot said:


> they would last long enough without the salt but i wouldnt do that wast of money for somthin that would look like a comit getin ate clown fish would be not even as cool comit cause the comit is bigger
> [snapback]1158706[/snapback]​


I have fed them comets before...But if they're too big...They won't eat the whole thing...This is also another possiblity.











B. Rodgers said:


> try some nasty stuff, like a small cat or a peekaneese! After all this web site's name is Piranha "Fury" and not Piranha "Fairy" weee!
> [snapback]1158810[/snapback]​


Hmm...although this would be awesome...My p's can barely bring down a large oscar(unless starved for weeks)...I think I'll leave the small cats and peekaneeses for the huge shoals of piranhas...Thanks though.


----------



## faebo_tarzan

mm


----------



## mauls

damn i should of video taped it when my red tail catfish ate one of my dad's 4" rhom


----------



## "qickshot"

wow really? you should have got it on video and man talk about an exspensive feeder


----------



## mauls

"qickshot said:


> wow really? you should have got it on video and man talk about an exspensive feeder
> [snapback]1160168[/snapback]​


it wasn't suppose to be a feeder, my dad put the rhom in my tank when he went to change his rock into sand and we came back and all we could see was a tail sticking out, he was actueally kind of pissed, i thought it was rather amusing


----------



## Lex

great vid... keep making and posting new vids, i'll be watching...

to all the people bitching...just close your broswer before hitting reply in this thread and go watch your fish...

j2 maybe next time you should include a warning geared more towards the people who like to bitch...ie. this vid is one fish eating another, the bitching bitches can close their browsers now...

lol


----------



## duende_df

well what can i say... i like to watch piranha eat but oscar didn't give to much fight, it was a ko at the first bite







try a fish more agressive next time







by tha way those 3 rbp's thta u have the look pretty kick ass.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Just wanted to let everyone know...The reason why it takes me soo long to get new videos up...is because I don't have my own camera...I have to rely on a friend...and he's always busy...In any event...My dad is letting me borrow his camera...to use at my disposal...I only need to give it back when he needs it...So I'm gonna be doing some more filming soon.

The only problem is...I'm really running out of ideas of what to feed them...

The biggest concern is...well the cost...I don't really want to spend more than $10.00 on what I am going to feed them...Im doing some investigating...Trying to find hairless rats...But have not been able to find anything...I want a MudPuppy or Big Bullfrog...But they don't sell them anywhere...

I think the next video...Will probably involve tadpoles...as they have a bunch of them @ the Petco near my house...Keep checking out this forum for the latest video.

Thanks for your support guys and gals.


----------



## Cobra

Try a garden snake, I mean they do eat snakes in the wild. Or just feed them a big chunk of fish. Does the food have to be live??


----------



## Sheppard

G-G-G-G-G-GAAAAAY UNIT!


----------



## 1piranhaman

your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.


----------



## joefish219

i liked the video. i kind of wished that the oscar would have fought or swam away but it was pretty cool for about 10 seconds but it was cool. thank you for sharing and everyone else who bad mouths take the words of a great man: "he without sin cast the first stone."

go to church and be nice to your people.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

1piranhaman said:


> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​


*Once again...nobody is forcing anyone to watch this video. The title of this thread alone warrants a caution. Let's keep it civil wether you agree or not.*


----------



## Stranger

thats tight


----------



## mauls

1piranhaman said:


> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​


lol


----------



## elTwitcho

lemmywinks said:


> Large rhom eating a bunch of pirayas please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157568[/snapback]​


How very hipocritical of you



Slim said:


> Some people act like they paid for that fish with their own damn money. If I recall J2 paid for it, its his house, his tank, and his fish, not to mention his video camera. You seen the title, so if you know your not gonna like it that dont even get into the thread. How does that sound? Dont put your 2 cents in. Noone wants to hear negativity. He didnt make the vid for negativity.
> J2 nice vid man loved it. And good sh*t this time around on not responding and arguing with assholes who have nothing better to do than try and start arguments.
> 
> Oh my god my cat ate that mouse. Im just a horrible person for owning such an animal. Someone should not let me own cats please. Call animal rights. Someone.
> 
> This site does not need babysitters, well it shouldnt but it does. If you didnt like the vid just say, Hey j2 I didnt like the vid for misc. reasons thats all. Otherwise dont comment if your just gonna bring negativity in a thread. If you wanna argue and start fights get on AIM or something and do it over that to each other but this site is a positive site, so stop with the negativity.
> [snapback]1157756[/snapback]​


Except you missed one point, there are people who don't own piranhas who come here, and they take their impressions of piranha keepers from this site and that's how opinions get formed about us. In alot of circles piranha keepers are not viewed as legitimate fish hobbyists because people think of us as a bunch of retards who get their dicks hard watching our fish kill things. I don't like being thought of as a sociopath because of lame crap like this, I don't like that expert level fish keepers avoid this site like the plague because of that perception, and I don't like that alot of serious fish keepers get driven away from this website because of the flock of simple folk who say "hur hur, feed it a kid now and set it to metal music" either. It's ridiculous that we have one of the largest fish sites on the entire internet and yet our community of really expert fish keepers can be counted on two hands with fingers to spare afterwards. That does affect those "babysitters" who don't feed their piranhas bigass oscars for a show because people like myself who have advanced a good amount but still have more to learn are at a point where we can't really learn it from here because the knowledge base is at other sites who's communities aren't focussed on "seeing fish rip sh*t up". You can say "this is a positive site, so stop with the negativity" but it can also be said that this is an evolving website that's become mentally stunted so stop with the childish bullshit that should have been left behind a long time ago.

Oh and the video was pretty weak. More time on camera work and less time on flashy text and prepackaged transition effects would be a big improvement.


----------



## NIKE

elTwitcho said:


> Except you missed one point, there are people who don't own piranhas who come here, and they take their impressions of piranha keepers from this site and that's how opinions get formed about us. In alot of circles piranha keepers are not viewed as legitimate fish hobbyists because people think of us as a bunch of retards who get their dicks hard watching our fish kill things. I don't like being thought of as a sociopath because of lame crap like this, I don't like that expert level fish keepers avoid this site like the plague because of that perception, and I don't like that alot of serious fish keepers get driven away from this website because of the flock of simple folk who say "hur hur, feed it a kid now and set it to metal music" either. It's ridiculous that we have one of the largest fish sites on the entire internet and yet our community of really expert fish keepers can be counted on two hands with fingers to spare afterwards. That does affect those "babysitters" who don't feed their piranhas bigass oscars for a show because people like myself who have advanced a good amount but still have more to learn are at a point where we can't really learn it from here because the knowledge base is at other sites who's communities aren't focussed on "seeing fish rip sh*t up". You can say "this is a positive site, so stop with the negativity" but it can also be said that this is an evolving website that's become mentally stunted so stop with the childish bullshit that should have been left behind a long time ago.










hell ya, that was one of the best posts i read here in awhile.


----------



## ITsPennywise

elTwitcho said:


> Oh and the video was pretty weak. More time on camera work and less time on flashy text and prepackaged transition effects would be a big improvement.
> [snapback]1163538[/snapback]​


I know the video was weak...as I stated in the my first post:


((( J2 ))) said:


> *Before anyone busts on me...Sorry about the crappy camera angle...That will be fixed for future recordings...Its not the best video*...But enjoy anyways:
> [snapback]1157413[/snapback]​


So please read before you bust on people next time.









And lastly...I don't have my own camera...It's my friends...He's very touchy about letting anyone else use it...So I had to let him set it up the way he wanted...I'm in the midst of getting my dads camera for future recordings...So stay tuned...The camera work will be better and the text and prepackaged transition effects will still be flashy.


----------



## ITsPennywise

1piranhaman said:


> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​


I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?


----------



## lemmywinks

elTwitcho said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large rhom eating a bunch of pirayas please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157568[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How very hipocritical of you
> [snapback]1163538[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If you couldnt tell, I was being sarcastic when I said that









I dont like to see fish get ate on camera, no matter what type of fish it is.



> Except you missed one point, there are people who don't own piranhas who come here, and they take their impressions of piranha keepers from this site and that's how opinions get formed about us. In alot of circles piranha keepers are not viewed as legitimate fish hobbyists because people think of us as a bunch of retards who get their dicks hard watching our fish kill things. I don't like being thought of as a sociopath because of lame crap like this, I don't like that expert level fish keepers avoid this site like the plague because of that perception, and I don't like that alot of serious fish keepers get driven away from this website because of the flock of simple folk who say "hur hur, feed it a kid now and set it to metal music" either. It's ridiculous that we have one of the largest fish sites on the entire internet and yet our community of really expert fish keepers can be counted on two hands with fingers to spare afterwards. That does affect those "babysitters" who don't feed their piranhas bigass oscars for a show because people like myself who have advanced a good amount but still have more to learn are at a point where we can't really learn it from here because the knowledge base is at other sites who's communities aren't focussed on "seeing fish rip sh*t up". You can say "this is a positive site, so stop with the negativity" but it can also be said that this is an evolving website that's become mentally stunted so stop with the childish bullshit that should have been left behind a long time ago.


This is the reason why I barely ever leave the non-p section


----------



## killerbee

((( J2 ))) said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?
> [snapback]1164025[/snapback]​
Click to expand...
























in before the lock


----------



## Cobra

Nice post Eltwitcho, Ive never thought of other hobbiests perceiving piranha keepers that way. U made a good point man.


----------



## rbp 4 135

lemmywinks said:


> I didnt even watch the movie. I know what is in there and I dont support it one bit. Im gonna use the same example Ive used in other threads..... Do you think that someone would get pissed off if I fed 3 or 4 little piraya to my Male Dovii and made a video about it and said how cool it was to feed live food to him? If you dont, then you are either full of sh*t or blind.
> 
> And this is a fish board, so I will stait my opinions as much as I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157530[/snapback]​


i was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## rbp 4 135

duende_df said:


> well what can i say... i like to watch piranha eat but oscar didn't give to much fight, it was a ko at the first bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try a fish more agressive next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tha way those 3 rbp's thta u have the look pretty kick ass.
> [snapback]1162619[/snapback]​


how about dropping his reds on to an aggressive fish's tank, i dont care what fish you have he is not going to be aggressive when first introduced.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

lightning2004 said:


> for your next movie,throw in a fahaka puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157684[/snapback]​


YEAH, that would be a gooood video... except the one would kill and EAT the three


----------



## rocker

loved the vid J2 i kept on rewinding it everytime that oscar droped. Your P's are strong. And is it even possible to show sarcasm on a typed conversation lemmywinks? I think not.


----------



## mauls

((( J2 ))) said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?
> [snapback]1164025[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i could make a very very funny reply to this, but im going to take the high road and act more mature and just say.... ur an idiot


----------



## Azeral

((( J2 ))) said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?
> [snapback]1164025[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## ITsPennywise

mauls said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?
> [snapback]1164025[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could make a very very funny reply to this, but im going to take the high road and act more mature and just say.... ur an idiot
> [snapback]1165225[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I wish you would have made a funny reply...Its too bad you had to take the "high road" and act "more mature" by insulting me.

I guess your version of taking the "high road" and acting "more mature" is different than most people's as to act "more mature" would be, to say NOTHING AT ALL.

Especially since what I wrote had NOTHING to do with you...But if you want, your gf, mom and sister to get some of this action too...Bring 'em on down. The price is always right.


----------



## Ex0dus

lol your a bigger f*cking moron by the day... if thats at all possible


----------



## ITsPennywise

Ex0dus said:


> lol your a bigger f*cking moron by the day... if thats at all possible
> [snapback]1165430[/snapback]​










Thanks!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Azeral said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?
> [snapback]1164025[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1165241[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Gigante Pirana

Sadly, I think this was not big on everyone's reading lists:

Forum Rules
1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


----------



## lemmywinks

Ex0dus said:


> lol your a bigger f*cking moron by the day... if thats at all possible
> [snapback]1165430[/snapback]​


I have to agree with you there


----------



## faebo_tarzan

[/quote]

Especially since what I wrote had NOTHING to do with you...But if you want, your gf, mom and sister to get some of this action too...Bring 'em on down. The price is always right.








[snapback]1165420[/snapback]​[/quote]

2:nd time...








Plz do the the test: http://www.queendom.com/tests/minitests/fx/immature.html


----------



## ITsPennywise

I love all the insults guys...keep them coming.









It's soo funny how mad people get over nothing...Like you all insulting me is going to change me or something.







Too comical.

I'm always gonna be me...and do what I do...and like what I like...









I just don't understand why you guys keep wasting your time insulting me...when you know I don't care...But if that's how you like spending your time...Then like I said...keep it coming...I love it.


----------



## Judazzz

Ex0dus said:


> lol your a bigger f*cking moron by the day... if thats at all possible
> [snapback]1165430[/snapback]​


Too bad there will always be shibbyheads that ignore the requests of moderators to tone it down









Enjoy your warning, Ex0dus - next time you'll be suspended


----------



## Ex0dus

do what you gotta do... but talkin about peoples relatives like that is allowed? hmmm, i see.


----------



## Slim

Considering J2 didnt start sh*t at all. Everyone else has a big problem with him, maybe everyone else is jealous maybe? I dont know but I think eveyone who is putting each other down needs to grow up in a big way. Its not gonna stop anyone from doing what they are so why even make a comment at all. Its just downright stupid to bring negativity to anyone on the forums cause it aint gonna change sh*t and you sure the f*ck aint gonna do anything about it. So everyone needs to CHILL


----------



## Judazzz

Ex0dus said:


> do what you gotta do...[snapback]1167451[/snapback]​


And so I did








What we do about J2's statements is our concern, not yours: what is your concern (well, in so far you care) is you choosing to ignore a mod's request, and the consequences of that...


----------



## ITsPennywise

Slim said:


> Considering J2 didnt start sh*t at all. Everyone else has a big problem with him, maybe everyone else is jealous maybe? I dont know but I think eveyone who is putting each other down needs to grow up in a big way. Its not gonna stop anyone from doing what they are so why even make a comment at all. Its just downright stupid to bring negativity to anyone on the forums cause it aint gonna change sh*t and you sure the f*ck aint gonna do anything about it. So everyone needs to CHILL
> [snapback]1167509[/snapback]​


Exactly.









If any of you just read this entire thread...You'll see that I turned the other cheek and either ignored all the personal attacks...or sarcastically thanked people for their insults.

Even with:


((( J2 ))) said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your an idiot and you shouldnt even own a goldfish. some one should cut your dick off and put it in that tank with the camera recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163314[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post soo much...I just had to quote it...I'm actually thinking of cutting off my dick and putting in the tank...Would you like to host the show personally...1st your sister, mom and girlfriend could all take turns sucking it...To get it nice and full of blood which would make for a better show...What do you think?
> [snapback]1164025[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I merely replied sarcastically to a very insulting and attackfull comment by 1piranhaman.

I tried reporting this topic to the mods...To look at all the PERSONAL insults I was receiving...And I got the "well you brought this on yourself because you made a topic that some people won't agree with" response...even though I explained that I never PERSONALLY attacked anyone, that I ignored it and that I never forced anyone to watch the movie...and that the topic was clearly marked for what it was...but either way...I'm just glad Judazz finally stepped in and said something.


----------



## B. Rodgers

I just have one comment...J2...why are your avatar pics soo scary all of the time, why can't you just have a nice lil' white easter bunny? That would make me feel much better!


----------



## ITsPennywise

B. Rodgers said:


> I just have one comment...J2...why are your avatar pics soo scary all of the time, why can't you just have a nice lil' white easter bunny? That would make me feel much better!
> [snapback]1167650[/snapback]​












Ummm...I don't know...I guess because I don't like lil' white easter bunnies...









Unless of course we're talking about a feeder for my p's...then a little white easter bunny would do just fine.


----------



## Whall Banner

these people are not happy slagging off your vids man, now they're ripping your avtar.

Your not gonna make member of the month this way.

But who gives a F, I think your your vid and avtar are cool.


----------



## Slim

Whall Banner said:


> these people are not happy slagging off your vids man, now they're ripping your avtar.
> 
> Your not gonna make member of the month this way.
> 
> But who gives a F, I think your your vid and avtar are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1167713[/snapback]​


I think the avatar bit was a joke but ya J2 your vids rock. Mods only do stuff to be people they dont like or are new. I got a warning along time ago for nothing if I remember correctly. ( No offense to any mods). I dont think you brought it upon yourself. I think you were merely starting a topic and people were assholes thats all, but no action will be taken upon those people since the new language thing came into effect.


----------



## ReDraGon->

HAHAAHAH that was funny how the oscar dropped after 1 bite









and bro ignore the HATERS on the site..... i learned how stupid people are on the internet... I MEAN did he fucken put a gunt to your head and make u watch the video? u clicked out of your own free will then u bitch out whats on the video....

People will MAKE all sorts of fish eat fish videos.... but we are NOT posting the OSCAR VIDEOS on cichlids sites are we? u dont see me on those lame ass cichlid forums posting up piranha feeding vids......

thats why this site has soo many cichlid enthusiasts its because theyr forums suck and they have to bitch about the POOR OSCAR getting OWNED on PIRANHA-FURY .COM :laugh:

Why does someone always gotta bitch about something?


----------



## lemmywinks

ReDragon, you're a perfect example of the type of ignorant people twitcho was talking about


----------



## kove32

Wow, people are still going on about this?? Jeeze.... ridiculous about how big of babies can be. I'm not on anyone's side, I just really don't care what happens.


----------



## ReDraGon->

lemmywinks said:


> ReDragon, you're a perfect example of the type of ignorant people twitcho was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1169378[/snapback]​


 Ok lemmy









from what i remember twitcho liked my video and he also doesnt give a f*ck anymore about u cry babies here at P-fury.....

this is why he chose to be a mod, he was sick of hearing members like you bitch about something all the time .

cichlid enthusiasts should go stay in the non -P section of this forum , u dont see me in the non-P section bitching how a flowerhorn would get owned by a rhom and blah blah blah

So lemmy i know your all Butt hurt on how another member posts up a vid on how a CICHLID gets Pwned by PIRANHA thread... then STAY OUT of this part of the forum.... if u did and other cichlid members did the same
this site would have alot less arguing and fighting among its members...

i would hate to see a arguement over the internet end up in REAL life drama.....

inmate#453456323 "hey what u in here for"
LemmyWinks "Oh i Killed some guy"

inmate#453456323 "oh really huh, what did he do?"
LemmyWinks "he was talking sh*t on P-fury" 
"So i found his ISP# and Traced it to his house"
"I went in Found him in his room on his Computer on P-fury"
"I quikly Got Behind Him and............"

inmate#453456323 "whats P-fury?"
LemmyWinks "an internet website its called Piranhafury.com"

inmate#453456323 thinks to himself "this is one crazy ass whiteboy"


----------



## Slim

Wow he does start sh*t in more than one topic on the same day?


----------



## lemmywinks

Wow, I never realized I "bitched" as much as you so bluntly put it. I call it sticking up for what I beleive in, but whatever. Go back as see how many threads I have "bitched" in.. hmmm.. this retarded thread, J2's retarded thread about turtle feeding, and your retarded piranha feeding thread. Wow, I am quite the bitcher, you are absofuckinlutly right









Also, I'm not only for cichlids, I've kept many fish, including piranhas. But it's fuckin retarded to feed them sh*t like this, then post a video of it, then talk about how badass that it is that a fish with sandpaper like teeth was taken out with a fish that has razor sharp teeth. O ya, real fuckin cool


----------



## Slim

Im here for the GANGBANG?


----------



## PuffPiff

great video man 2 thumbs up, i hate oscars


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Closed.


----------

